# [Wet Thumb Forum]-black paint help for DIY hood



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

i will most likely be making my own hood for my next tank, most likely a fairly simple wooden one like they have on ahsupply. i was wondering... how do i properly color match and seal the sucker? i'm assuming a spray paint of some sort... would it be gloss black or flat black or something else? after that, shouldn't you seal it with something to protect it from the water? what should i use for that, and how many coats? i appreciate your help and any other tips you may have for me.

JP


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

i will most likely be making my own hood for my next tank, most likely a fairly simple wooden one like they have on ahsupply. i was wondering... how do i properly color match and seal the sucker? i'm assuming a spray paint of some sort... would it be gloss black or flat black or something else? after that, shouldn't you seal it with something to protect it from the water? what should i use for that, and how many coats? i appreciate your help and any other tips you may have for me.

JP


----------



## Brucifer (Feb 3, 2003)

If you want black, then you can use an ebony stain. It's your choice of clear, semi-gloss, or gloss.

I used 2 coats of semi-gloss ebony. Afterwards, I applied 2 coats of spar urethane.

----------------------------
20 gal; 50/50 Flourite/Tahitian Moon sand; AH Supply 1x55 W kit in custom canopy; pressurized CO2 w/ Mini Vortex reactor; Fluval 204 w/ FilterMax III prefilter; Pro Heat II


----------



## imported_Fred (Feb 1, 2003)

JP,
I put several (6~7) coats of gloss black spray paint on my hood. Looks nice and with that many coats, ought to be sealed as well. Although I now wish I had put some clear over the black... my cat likes to jump up on top and sleep. I have not noticed any scratches so maybe its alright.

Fred


----------



## jart (Mar 13, 2005)

check out posts by James Hoftiezer in this section of the forum (esp new tank journal)


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

ya james seems to be the great DIY pimp. i wanna be his protoge! i also took pictures of the stand and i will post them soon since i will need to match the top reasonably close to the stand. thanks all!

JP


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I wouldn't mine seeing someone DIY aquarium room.

mainly the piping for the centralize system.

what kind of fitting to use so it can be easily disassemble without sawing pipes off to take it apart.

75 Gal, 4.6 WPG MH 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
Mike's Canadian Aquatic Plant Page
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I guess that's how I got to be the moderator.

On mine I sanded very well using progressive grades of sand paper down to very fine then went back with medium grit to rough it just a little. I then used rustoleum 'home accent'(Not sure the exact name) gray primer. Sanded again, then rough just enough for the next coat. I then applied a mix of black and gray gloss coat. Since all the paints were outdoor paints and I didn't want a really glossy appearance, I didn't do a clear coat.

P.S> These are all brush/roll on paints. I prefer the thicker paints when doing waterproofing and outdoor stuff. Its also a lot easier to work with than spray paints if you have to do it indoors.

Also the finish that you see on my cabinet was done with a roller where 2/3 of the roller was black gloss and 1/3 of the roller was gray gloss. Just roll on to get the effect you want.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*

[This message was edited by JamesHoftiezer on Thu March 13 2003 at 06:31 AM.]


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

For the aquarium room, use 'soft' connections at your break points. 
Take the PVC pipe (i.e. 1") to a threaded connection and screw in a barb connector(1") for a beverage quality, thread reinforced hose (1").

When it comes time to break things down or move them, the soft connections come apart easily.

This is also really good in areas where the PVC pipe would have to look like a pretzel or hamster toy to get around things or when connecting to equipment that might be moved or vibrate.

I suggest the brainded/thread reinforced beverage line because it will not kink like regular aquatium hose.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

where do I get a beverage quality barb connector? thread reinforced hose?

75 Gal, 4.6 WPG MH 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
Mike's Canadian Aquatic Plant Page
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Home Depot, Lowes. Most of them carry it in the plumbing department.

My personal favorite (there are so many cool things to order) is;
www.usplastics.com

I get barbs/adapters, squeeze to measure bottles, etc. The individual pieces are much cheaper that local, but you would have a shipping charge.

Here's a part number for the hose, but its just for reference as it will most likey be chaper locally.
56500

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------

